# Who's giving rebates on new cars for UBER drivers anymore?



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

It seems that Hyundai and Kia have stopped their program. I saw a rumor on the net that Genesis started one but when I called they said no.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

A good many warranties today are written with exclusion clauses for if you use your car for commercial purposes, including rideshare.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

VictorD said:


> A good many warranties today are written with exclusion clauses for if you use your car for commercial purposes, including rideshare.


Wrong wrong wrong wrong, wrong wrong wrong wrong. You're wrong.

I'd like to see the language that get them out of emissions warranty.

I'd also like to see any language that disclaims warranty for non-personal use.

Bottom line: FACTORY Warranty won't care.. if its a covered claim, its covered. EXTENDED Warranties(aka you paid for additional coverage from a 3rd party warranty company) CAN deny you. But extended warranties are for suckers.



Disgruntled said:


> It seems that Hyundai and Kia have stopped their program. I saw a rumor on the net that Genesis started one but when I called they said no.


Since 96% of Uber drivers quit in the first year, they were probably getting tired or repossessing all those cars.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rebates? You can't even find a lender! Besides warranties, gap insurance is also a thing to double check. I hear rideshare voids the gap policy


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Besides warranties


Again, FACTORY warranties will not care. AT ALL.

Only extended warranties will have exclusions regarding non-personal use.


----------



## Disgruntled (Nov 10, 2016)

NOX you are at least half right. I had forgotten about the warranty issue. The part of the warranty that they have that fine print in is the _included_, factory "extended" part that goes *beyond* the 3/36 or 4/50 etc. The automakers that offer the two tier ones where the back half is "powertrain" most likely contain that exception. They do the same thing with boats used for rentals or put to other commercial use. It is a strong argument for passing on any small rebate. After all they try to sell you an extended warranty that is usually just like that powertrain only one and they charge 4 times the rebate for that!


----------

